# smoking something new



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Foodlion had 1lb block of cheese on sale this last week $2.99 ,cold smoking it below 90% I got Mozz ,munster chedder Colby and swiss


----------



## raisingale (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice. If you're not already aware make sure to wrap tightly in Saran and let it age and meld for at least a week. Otherwise it's pretty acrid right out of the smoker.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

yup the Mozz and ched been setting in the frig for a week and just took a taste , got a nice light smoke flavor


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

exactly how do you smoke cheese ? i always get smoked cheese at xmas time but never actually thought about smoking my own !


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Buy a few blocks of the kinds of cheese you like.
Cut it into smaller blocks to increase the amount of surface area (I do it into cheese stick sizes)
Let it sit outside of your fridge for about 1-2 hours before smoking it. This allows some of the excess moisture in the surface of the cheese to evaporate and helps it to take smoke better.
Smoke it for a few hours at a temp below 100 degrees. Melting cheese = bad.
Once off the smoker, wrap it in saran or vacuum seal for a few weeks to mellow.
Enjoy.

This "cold smoking" can be hard to do w/ a grill or regular smoker. One way to improvise is using a soup can, wood chips and a brand new (never used) soldering iron. And then just use a gas grill or some other grill as a smoking cabinet.

I tried that method first and found the soldering iron hard to regulate and get consistent smoke.

Instead, I went out and bought a product called, "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER" it runs off sawdust and burns consistently at a low temp. Site = www.amazenproducts.com


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks for the info,all i have as far as smoker goes is a charcoal smoker and dont think i would be able to control heat that low but it was an idea...


Excalibur said:


> Buy a few blocks of the kinds of cheese you like.
> Cut it into smaller blocks to increase the amount of surface area (I do it into cheese stick sizes)
> Let it sit outside of your fridge for about 1-2 hours before smoking it. This allows some of the excess moisture in the surface of the cheese to evaporate and helps it to take smoke better.
> Smoke it for a few hours at a temp below 100 degrees. Melting cheese = bad.
> ...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sounds good.


----------

